# bow keeps shooting to the left



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

hi all i am having a problem with a bow that i purchased about 2 months ago my rest got loose and i tightend it but it moved so we made sure everything my scope rest and string were all in line with a square thing my dad has and everything is inline but my bow just keeps shooting too the left constantly i move my sight and rest and still to the left left left hieght is good but keeps shooting to the left im not sure what is going on none of us do i had to move my scope way over to the left now if i drop my bow it will probably break the rod. but it didnt do this origionaly any help will be greatlly appreciated.

thanks kyle


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm nopt going to go into a long disertation as to why, but normally your sight will be to the left of the string/arrow/rest when sighted in properly. Very seldom will everything be in the same alignment.

It has to do with side torque created by the cable guard/slide pulling to the right. Got to counteract it somehow. BINGO----------sight to the left of center. Sometimes as much as 1/4" as your eye sees it. So do yourself a favor and just move the sight.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i move my sight *and rest*
> thanks kyle


You don't move your rest. Your rest is your center shot. As bfisher said, most everyone will have the sight pin (s) to the left of the string (if right handed).


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

hoytarchery999 said:


> hi all i am having a problem with a bow that i purchased about 2 months ago my rest got loose and i tightend it but it moved so we made sure everything my scope rest and string were all in line with a square thing my dad has and everything is inline but my bow just keeps shooting too the left constantly i move my sight and rest and still to the left left left hieght is good but keeps shooting to the left im not sure what is going on none of us do i had to move my scope way over to the left now if i drop my bow it will probably break the rod. but it didnt do this origionaly any help will be greatlly appreciated.
> 
> thanks kyle


Don't forget, moving the sight to the left will make your arrow hit to the right but moving your rest to the left will make your arrow hit LEFT.
Joe B.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

follow the arrow with the sight, oppisite with the rest, but try to keep the rest in the "center" of the bow in relation to the string. i've also heard too long of a drawlength will cause left fliers.


----------

